# Lightest Didymos?



## vipassanagal (Aug 28, 2003)

I love my Didymos, but I get hot wearing it when it's warm out or in hot climates. I've got the Indio fabric and it's thick. Does anyone out there know which is the lightest Didymos? Jaquard maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## cmmrk1974 (May 2, 2005)

What color indio do you have? There can be quite a difference among even the indios. I have a red indio that's quite thin and slightly breathable, but still warm.

I think the coolest Didys are the waves. The other jacquards, like the Jonas/Paul/Julian, and the patterned ones like the Nora/Laura, are quite flannelly and don't have breathability in the weave like the indio and the indios - they're not as textured. I found the striped Didys to be similarly flannelly soft, but not quite as thin as the jacquards.

For really hot weather though, I prefer a lighterweight wrap like an Ellaroo. I love Didys, but I'm such a wimp when it's hot that I want to be as cool as I can.


----------



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah, in general, indios are thicker, jacquards/stripes midweight, and waves lightest. I have a red waves that I love for summer, and I get hot easy. Like PP, I usually just go for a gauze wrap in summer and save the didys for when it's cooler.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Have you considered getting a Gypsy Mama Bali Breeze gauze to use as a summer wrap?


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

The comfort level of a Didy and a lighter wrap like Ellaroo are different though. I have a Didy Nino (jacard), a couple of Indios, an Ellaroo, and at one point a Gypsy mama Morgaine, and by far the Didys are the most comfortable. I find I really have to be careful spreading out the other wraps in order to get comfy and even then its tricky.

I love my Nino and the fact that its not prone to pulled threads is a bonus. I would think that the waves and certainly the indios are more prone to pulling than a jacard.


----------



## buglette (Feb 8, 2005)

The waves are actually a jacquard; the rhombus patterns, the ninos, the nora/laura and waves are all jacquards. The rhombus, nino and nora/laura are light, but denser than the waves. I actually think the waves are a little thicker and have more texture, but are cooler because they have a loose weave. Same with some of the indios.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

I love my LLL didy, it's thin and floppy. nice for summer imo.


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

You know, it's funny how different people think differently about the same wraps.







I have an indio and a waves. In my hands, the indio feels thicker than the waves. As far as finding a "cooler" didy for warm weather, I think you'd be hard pressed to stay cool with another warm body on you, whatever you wear! And I would also guess the coolness factor would depend on how you're wrapping, too.

I do like ERs. They are nice and lightweight, and surprisingly comfortable, at least for me. I've had more trouble avoiding pressure points with gauze wraps, although the GM BBB are killer gorgeous!


----------

